# tap0 bridge to wireless won't work but wired will



## epoxy (Dec 6, 2009)

I moved my Desktop to another room and have since joined it to the wireless network. Since moving my upstream interface to a wireless card, my bridging (to tap0) no longer works correctly with Qemu. 

The -exact- same setup works if my desktop is on a wired network.. is there something funky that applies because my upstream is a wireless card?

I'm on FreeBSD 8, too... so wasn't sure if it has anything to do with the VAP / wireless alias stuff.

... and yes I have ip-forwarding on and PF is currently off.

My router is a NanoBSD/Alix board... so I can change something on there if necessary. 


------ script to create bridge -------

```
#!/bin/sh

WAN_IF="wlan0"
BRIDGE_IF="bridge0"
TAP_IF="${1}"

# allow packets to forward to another interface
/sbin/sysctl net.inet.ip.forwarding=1

# create the bridge
/sbin/ifconfig $BRIDGE_IF create
/sbin/ifconfig $BRIDGE_IF addm $TAP_IF
/sbin/ifconfig $BRIDGE_IF addm $WAN_IF

# bring interfaces up
/sbin/ifconfig $WAN_IF up
/sbin/ifconfig $BRIDGE_IF up
/sbin/ifconfig $TAP_IF up
```

------------------------------------


```
FreeBSD desk.digitalfoo.net 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #1: Wed Dec  2 23:35:29 UTC 2009     epoxy@desk.digitalfoo.net:/usr/src/sys
/amd64/compile/NEWKERNEL  amd64
```


----------



## epoxy (Dec 6, 2009)

forgot to mention...

I can set my Qemu guest O/S to an IP within the Qemu host's network and I can ping the Qemu host... just not past it (ie router or public addresses)


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 6, 2009)

Bridging a wireless client is kinda tricky, generally it does not work at all. Under very rare conditions it is possible to use WDS as a dirty hack.


----------



## aragon (Dec 6, 2009)

[thread=8870]wired-wireless bridging[/thread]


----------



## epoxy (Dec 6, 2009)

bschmidt said:
			
		

> Bridging a wireless client is kinda tricky, generally it does not work at all. Under very rare conditions it is possible to use WDS as a dirty hack.



well then. So.. there is no way? It seems so simple. I thought ath driver would atleast have it!

Lucky for me I have this wireless repeater... but I always need it elsewhere.  Hmmm...


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 7, 2009)

If you do have a ath(4) device on both sides, accesspoint and station, you can use WDS. Manpage says how to do so.


----------

